
GNU Binutils 2.32 Released - edelsohn
https://sourceware.org/ml/binutils/2019-02/msg00010.html
======
ComputerGuru
This project could greatly benefit from a CI system testing multiple popular
distros. Every other release fails to compile on FreeBSD. I tried building
from 2.31 then HEAD then rolled back to 2.30 to get it to compile under
FreeBSD 12 (for an embedded system where the default patched version in ports
didn’t cut it).

I have notes I took last product release with a different bug, same scenario.

Unfortunately many GNU projects treat non-Linux platforms as third class
citizens (GNU autotools still doesn’t always generate Makefiles compatible
with bsdmake).

~~~
emmelaich
The bsd community could set up such a ci/cd system themselves.

Then the GNU folks could use it or ignore it but they wouldn't be ignorant of
problems.

In fact for many issues timely notice is almost all it takes to get things
fixed.

~~~
ComputerGuru
I don’t know. As an open source developer I put the onus on myself to make
sure my releases (at the very least, not every commit) at least compile and
run on Linux, macOS, WSL, and FreeBSD even though I don’t use the first two.

~~~
icelancer
I mean... you just named two enormous platforms that you should test for but
don't use. FreeBSD is hardly equal to either of those. It's a much much
different situation.

------
tyingq
It mentions support for the C-SKY processor. Here's the dev board for it:
[https://www.mickmake.com/post/csky-sbc-pi-in-the-sky-
review](https://www.mickmake.com/post/csky-sbc-pi-in-the-sky-review)

~~~
xvilka
C-SKY Orange PI board is quite nice and cheap. We added C-SKY support in
radare2 too.

~~~
tyingq
I don't think Orange PI is related...those use Allwinner ARM CPUs.

It's likely the sales listing just said something like "C-SKY Orange PI
Raspberry PI" or something, even though it was the board above, which has its
own weird architecture that isn't ARM.

For some reason AliExpress listings do that often... "generic thing + some
recognizable brand unrelated to it"

------
verytrivial
> Objdump's --disassemble option can now take a parameter, specifying the
> starting symbol for disassembly.

Finally!

------
papaman
A few days ago I tried "Linux from Scratch"
([http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/](http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/)) and I
was learning about Binutils and the linux Toolchain. It's awesome to learn how
important those core tools are for GNU/Linux.

------
rurban
MD5 signatures, lol.

They do have GPG .sig files now, so do they should announce it how to use it,
as most other GNU projects. It's in the newer announce templates.

~~~
ambrop7
I just pull GNU releases from
[https://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/](https://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/). One doesn't find HTTPS
links in the official pages for some reason, but it exists.

------
htfy96
I hope the split dwarf problem was fixed (haven't checked it out), which would
make linking way more faster.

